# Bloody X Trail



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Well I've had enough and have come on here to vent my splenn to all you fellow X Trail owners.

Having had a MK1 DI SVE as a company car a couple of years ago without any problems, two months ago I purchased my own Mk2 DI SVE. What a mistake. On a test drive there was clearly a problem with the steering which the garage failed to sort out. I spent £60 having it tracked by laser to no avail. Had further problems with a minor respray on the bumper which was a shoddy job and needs redoing. Recently noticed a problem with the paint work on the passenger door, which when in the day light or particularly in strong sun has a white streak about 6 inches long. Doesn't look like it was resprayed so could be a fault when originally sprayed in the factory. I'm still only getting 33 mpg compared to 40mpg on the previous Mk 1 model.

Car was due back in the gargae to sort out the above. Today a cloud of black smoke came from the exhaust and from then on there was a terrible whinning noise on acceleration. Drove home very slowly to find oil on the internal hoses and a very weak oil mixture on the dipstick. I only checked the oil yesterday when washed the car and it was fine.

Service and attitude from Nissan has been dreadful and sincerely wish I hadn't bought the bloody thing. Currently waiting for the RAC to visit. Wonder whether the whine is the turbo ?


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Boy, I'm not sure what kind of welcoming you were looking for but I'm afraid that coming to an X-Trail fan club and then b!tching will probably not make you popular. So here is my two cents on your problem.

From the looks of things it would seem that the car has been in an accident and wasn't properly repaired. I wouldn't blame the car because any car (even Porsches, Mercedes, BMW, Acuras, Lexus ect...) can have problesm and especially if it has been in an accident. If there was the perfect car that never broke down, we would all be driving it. The real problem is with the guy who bought the used/accidented car without having it checked by a mechanic and then comes to complain at how terrible the X-Trail is. 

My X-Trail runs perfect and I have absolutely NO PROBLEMS. The service I get from my dealership is just great! So it goes to show you this isn't a Nissan X-Trail thing. Seeing as you bought it used, you should be able to sell it without loosing too much money.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I don't know where in his post he said his X is used. I got the impression it was new. Its a lemon if there ever was one though.

I have no problems with my X-trail. And I love it as well. Sorry to hear about your problems though. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I got the impression it was used because he talked about a "resprayed" bumber. So it would seem there was a front end accident. It would also explain the steering problem since the frame could be crooked or something. If the car was bought new then I must admit that is very troubling. I would be in a furry if my brand new car had been repainted anywhere if new. Also, if he's belching black smoke and he has oil everywhere wouldn't that also be caused by a poorly repaired accident. All of his problems are with the front of the car. Bumber, engine, steering. Sounds fishy to me. If he had problems with his radio, the rear trunk and a left flasher then it would spell a lemon. I'm just under the impression this car has had something happen to it. Maybe it happened at the dealership and they just didn't tell him. I've seen weirder things. I still wish him luck. And you must admit, venting off steam to people who are passionate about their cars is like talking about abortion with a group of radical christians. You just won't get a warm welcome.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

the only problem I have with the X-trail is the body roll but then its been reduced :thumbup: so I am not really complaining much now but apart from that its a great off roader....so great that I even tried to drive it up a flight of steps and it managed to do it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Wow, sorry the X Trail fan club doesn't like to be critisised then? Any forum I've come across allows people to be positive or negative depending on their experiences. Merely posting pretty pictures gets a bit boring. As I was buying from an approved Nissan dealership an independent mechanical check shouldn't be required.

The latest problem is the Turbo has blown and the oil cooler is totally shagged. The turbo problem is a known problem at Nissan, so Ryan lets just hope yours doesn't blow, smart a-se.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Rudy,

Most people will post a question and not just complain how awful their car is. If you would of said something along the lines of "Is anybody else having steering problems?" or "My turbo has just blown, what can I do?" you would of gotten a much friendlier response (well from me at least). I'm not sure if I went to a honda forum and said "My civic pulls to the right, consumes too much gas, has blown a motor, and the dealership sucks... have a nice day" 
they would be nice to me. Especially that you omit to mention the car has been in an accident it would explain a lot about the problems you are getting. 



> I still wish him luck.


 At least I had the decency of not calling you an arse. I actually wished you luck.. but my british isn't quite up to snuff so maybe being an arse is a good thing.



> From the looks of things it would seem that the car has been in an accident and wasn't properly repaired. I wouldn't blame the car because any car (even Porsches, Mercedes, BMW, Acuras, Lexus ect...) can have problems and especially if it has been in an accident.


I just mentioned you should of had the car inspected regardless of where you bought the car from. So to resume the story.... You bought a used car that has been in an accident and you didn't have it inspected and you have a lot of problems and that is all Nissan's fault?!... I might be a little harsh but It seems the problem isn't with the X-Trail but it lies with the fact that the dealer didn't repair the car properly and also lies with the fact you should of been weary of an accidented car. You can call me an arse if it makes you feel better but I believe you should sell the car because you will never be happy with it. 

Best regards,
Ryan



> The turbo problem is a known problem at Nissan, so Ryan lets just hope yours doesn't blow, smart a-se.


P.s. I have the QR25DE engine so I don't have a turbo to blow up but thanks for the heads up anyways.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Ryan that if the car had been in an accident, then it'd be difficult to insinuate that the problems were due to faulty production... which is what I initially gathered from the first post. I think those problems are most definitely possible in other makes, including supposed top-of-the-line cars and luxury lines.

I do agree with you Rudy that forums are not necessarily areas for back slapping and success stories alone. It can be an area for venting or complaining as well.

If you have the turbo version, then you must've gotten a unit originally sold in Japan cause from what I understand, it isn't available outside Nissan's mother country. In any case, having a turbo engine would also make any accident from it (assuming it was running when it was involved in it) result in bigger damage since it is likely travelling or accelerating faster.

Like Ryan, I wish you luck on your X-trail. Reading stories like yours reaffirms my stand to buy vehicles new as much as possible.

Later, dude.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Just thought I'd add my 2 cents worth.

I would never expect or have expectation of any brand model second hand car to have the same quality as brand new, there is always a risk of getting a lemon, that is why when I bought second hand cars previously I would always conduct an independent mechanical check on it, plus I would NEVER buy second-hand from a dealer, private sales seemed to be a much safer option when it comes to 2nd hand.

The dealer can make it look pretty (in this case they even failed to do that) but they can also mask any permanent damage to internal parts professionally (this is not a reflection on nissan dealers, but dealers in general)

I presume you have at least gotten the remainder of the nissan warranty on the car (if it has any warranty remaining) or you would have been offered the dealer warranty on a second hand car?? If this is the case, the problems you're having should be repaired under either of those warranties and if they fail to do that, you can sue the hell out of them.

I fully understand that it is frustrating to buy a car (any car) and spend all this time running around fixing it when you based your expectation on enjoying your new ride instead.

You're more than welcome to share your thoughts and concerns with us and we will try to help you with information as best we can.

This is not a Nissan X-Trail problem as such, but a result of a shoddy sale deal in which you became the victim.

The best of luck to you mate.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

How come you can always put things better, Jalal? 

I agree with your sentiments completely.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*UK sold 2.2 turbo diesel*

Rudy,

We have heard horror stories about the 2.2 turbo diesel (turbo itself) particularly with this unfortunately infamous site:

http://www.myxtrail.com/index.html 

Unfortunately, I don't think the turbo diesel version is very common across the world (most common we have is the petrol, 4 cyl, 2.5L (NON-turbo)) and therefore I /we would not have much info & support on this matter apart from staying away from it (& I realize this is not very helpful to you right now...sorry).

And please feel free to write in this forum with your experiences - good or bad - pretty pictures (or not so pretty). Your comments and all others are welcomed in this "fan club" (as long as we stick to the rules...of course). We just have to keep in mind that there is quite a crowd here and bound to be differences in opinion - This can also be a strength. 

(Fans of the X-trail, including myself, always feel "a little dagger to the heart" when we hear about problems - I am pretty sure I don't speak for myself here)

Marc (ValBoo)
X-Trail section Moderator






Rudy65 said:


> Wow, sorry the X Trail fan club doesn't like to be critisised then? Any forum I've come across allows people to be positive or negative depending on their experiences. Merely posting pretty pictures gets a bit boring. As I was buying from an approved Nissan dealership an independent mechanical check shouldn't be required.
> 
> The latest problem is the Turbo has blown and the oil cooler is totally shagged. The turbo problem is a known problem at Nissan, so Ryan lets just hope yours doesn't blow, smart a-se.


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your sentiments anyway.

Finally, I never said it had been in an accident, or not a major one at least. the bumper repairs were more the result of a scuff, then a big bang. Just very unhappy with the dealers response, and the fact that Nissan know there is a problem with the turbo (the dealership told me this) but do nothing about it until there is a problem. They could recall the car and repair prior to a problem occurring. Much better customer care. Unfortunately, the british customer care sucks in pretty much everything and not just Nissan.

As for mechanical check I still don't agree you need one if you're buying from an approved dealer. There should be trust there......but a bitter lesson learned for me.

It just makes me laugh when I dare to critisise the X Trail and a few get very irate. Forgetting the body damage and the steering for a moment, the turbo problem is a very poor reflection on Nissan.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Aaah yes, the 2.2 turbo diesel version. I DID know about that. Most of our disussion has been the gas/petrol engine version it completely skipped my mind.

Well Rudy, the fact that some people might get irate is part of the beauty of the group. As ValBoo (Marc) pointed out, this can be considered a strength. Its usually more interesting and compelling when people can be passionate about something one way or the other.

From a personal standpoint, I have not been able to fully "trust" dealers with used cars. I don't know what it is. BMW and Lexus have their "certified pre-owned" vehicles that are supposedly "low mileage" and/or have undergone the "1,001 point" inspection. Despite that, I could never get myself to buy second hand. I always think that it could be something structural is about to give way but you'll never really know it until it does. I suppose in that sense I actually envy you. Cause I guess I'm more cynical about humanity and the car business in general to have taken the risk. It is unfortunate that your trust has been let down though. But, as you can see from this forum, everyone actually wishes you a speedy and satisfactory resolution to your problem.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Rudy,
> 
> We have heard horror stories about the 2.2 turbo diesel (turbo itself) particularly with this unfortunately infamous site:
> 
> ...


Errrr, sorry but the world does not begin and end in North America. Europe is Nissan's biggest market for the X-Trail and the diesel engine (available across Europe) outsells the petrol versions by a considerable margin.

The turbo problems associated with this engine have been well-noted on other X-Trail fora and no-one seems to have got to the bottom of the reasons as yet. BTW the problems affecting the car in www.myxtrail.com were for a series 1 model which had the lower power diesel engine. This was the same as in my first X-Trail and I can't say I had any problems with it.

I'm now on my second diesel X-Trail and having covered over 5000 miles in less than two months all seems well, however I have had experience of Nissan UK's customer service centre (an oxymoron if ever there was) and have been thoroughly underwhelmed by their willingness to sort out issues. Despite this the fact that I chose another diesel X-trail proves something, although it was a hard-headed choice and I examined all the other potential vehicles out there before making my decision.

A little more honesty from Nissan would appear to be needed on a variety of areas concerning the X-Trail, and the original poster has some very valid points.

Just remember guys, that if someone wants to vent their spleen on a forum like this, that's surely what its there for!


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ron and others. 

Nice to see people are prepared to discus negative things about the X trail, not just the positive.

It's not just Nissan either, I had problems with Rover last year with my wife's car and wasn't surprised (although saddened) to see them go bust, if their delaers are a reflection of the company.

No doubt all this balls ache will be sorted eventually but I'd think very carefully about buying Nissan again which is a shame since the X is basically a very sound car.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

You can't base your future purchase based on one poor Nissan dealer, I had a bloody Ford and bad dealer before my X but an another excellent dealer made my experience tolerable. Why don't you look for another dealer?


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi

I to have the 2.2dCi which i have had for over 3 months covering nearly 4000 miles over all sorts of roads (motorway, b roads and dirt tracks) and driving styles with no signs of problems.

I bought my 2.2dCi as import from an independant dealer (my 3rd import from this dealer) and have no problems with the service. I still have the benefit of the 3 year Nissan warranty and anything that is in dispute the dealer has always sorted out himself.

Most people complain about imports (poor service, warranty backup etc) but I can only say thay have save me a fortune over the years for what are usually better spec'ed cars.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ron519098 said:


> Errrr, sorry but the world does not begin and end in North America. Europe is Nissan's biggest market for the X-Trail and the diesel engine (available across Europe) outsells the petrol versions by a considerable margin.


Ron,
No need to clench your teeth , I am not one to be so narrow minded to think that I will "fall off the earth" when sailing away from North America! LOL.

(Side note: I know it is a fair bit farther from where you are, but I lived close to Norwich, Norfolk for four years in the 80's) 

I agree with your statistics about diesel outselling petrol; all I was trying to say is that we (north america) have not been exposed to the diesel engine you have...

Another side note; the petrol engine we have (QR25DE) introduced in 2002, had its fair share of problems with overheat in the catalytic converter, and "many" engines had to be replaced in Sentras and Altimas before we had it in the X-trail. Seems problems are now resolved. From what UK members are saying I wish that you guys would receive better service from Nissan.






ron519098 said:


> Just remember guys, that if someone wants to vent their spleen on a forum like this, that's surely what its there for!


Agree with that too!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Is the 2.2 turbo diesel a new engine? Does it have a sister on the Renault line-up? I'll tell you, If you think Nissans are bad, you should have a look at GM, Ford, Chrysler.  They make any car maker look good...

I'm also very cynical about car dealerships. I belive an honest car dealer is a rare find(about as rare as the Dodo bird). I have a good relationship with my dealer but only because I can sort out the truth from the bull (and it's 90% bull). 

I knew a guy who's job was changing speedometers on used cars. He would only do dealerships because they paid the best. I always buy new because of that. It's just funny how 90% of used cars have been driven by nuns.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes,

It is a modified version of the engine used in the Renault Espace and higher spec'ed Laguna's as a result of Nissan s partnership with renault.

I previously had the 1.9 version of this engine in my Laguna and again had no problems with it.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

xtratime said:


> Yes,
> 
> It is a modified version of the engine used in the Renault Espace and higher spec'ed Laguna's as a result of Nissan s partnership with renault.
> 
> I previously had the 1.9 version of this engine in my Laguna and again had no problems with it.


No its not. Its all Nissan's own work despite the nomenclature which is the same as Renault's. While there is some sharing of power units between the two, the X-Trail's diesel engine is not a Renault one.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> No its not. Its all Nissan's own work despite the nomenclature which is the same as Renault's. While there is some sharing of power units between the two, the X-Trail's diesel engine is not a Renault one.


Sorry 

My mistake. I had read a report in What Car? which cklaimed this was the case.


----------

